
Ask HN: What fiction are you reading? - hundredwatt
Since I can’t physically travel far this year, I’m looking for a mental escape :).<p>What great fiction books have you read this year?
======
kitrose
Two recommendations for you, both published in last year or two.

 _The Force_ by Don Winslow

 _November Road_ by Lou Berney

